# Costa Rica Trip



## tomlucy74 (Feb 23, 2008)

First time going to CR.  can anyone suggest a timeshare that is somewhat close to the following activities;

Canopy Tours
White water rafting
Hot Springs
Volcano
Horseback riding
Kayacking

Thanks!


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, 
We just got back. For Costa Rica I would forgo the timeshare trade and use their wonderful hotels. I looked around at first when planning and decided not to go the TS route. I did not find much. We did visit Condovac twice (we had a day pass). It was nice enough, but pretty isolated. I would suggest the Arenal area and the Monteverdo area. We also loved Tortuguero (Caribbean). Good luck. And please post if you find a great timeshare there.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 24, 2008)

We are planning to go to Costa Rica next March and are not going to even try to use our Time Share.  All the places we want to see are not even close to a TS or the odd one that is not that great.  Better to stay in local hotels.  When I research them through guide books I double check the reviews on www.tripadvisor.com  So far with all my travels that site has not let me down in reviews.

Enjoy CR...it's amazing!


----------



## jjlovecub (Feb 24, 2008)

We stayed at the Occidental Papagyo (I wrote a review) and were very pleased. Tour companies easily get you to all those activities. To do it on your own - I hope you are good with directions. Have a great time - we loved it!


----------

